# 1950s - 1960s Enlarger?



## BBaier (May 8, 2018)

Hey folks, I'm new here and initially posted this to the Photography Equipment & Products forum, but this looks like a more appropriate place.

I'm trying to identify the piece of equipment in this photo and I'm not having much luck. It looks like an enlarger, maybe, but the head is so squat and the base has a lot more going on, compared to most examples out there. It has this real "Space Age" vibe, doesn't it?
Anyone have an idea?


----------



## BBaier (May 8, 2018)

I got an answer in the Darkroom forum: It's a Kodak Flurolite Enlarger.


----------

